#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  I need a nymph invocation spell?

## dustin255

I'm looking for a free nymph invocation spell can someone post one?

Or tell me were i can find one for free?

----------


## I-S-O-N

> I'm looking for a free nymph invocation spell can someone post one?
> 
> Or tell me were i can find one for free?


May I ask what for?

----------


## Astral Eye

Nymphs are spirits who usualy take the form of a beutifal young woman. Sadly I have no knowledge of how to summon these beings.

Good luck with it! :Big Grin:

----------

